# Should I strain hops?



## Brendans8 (9/7/16)

Gday Brewers, should I leave the hops in the FV after the boil or should I strain then?
What I'm asking is, is leaving the hops with a citrus character, in the FV, increase the citrus after taste or doesn't it matter?


----------



## yankinoz (9/7/16)

A little kettle hops in the FV won't hurt, but otherwise keep them out. Prolonged contact with hops in the FV adds grassy flavours. If the hops were in the boil more than a few minutes they have nothing more to give. If you added them at knockout let them sit a few minutes, preferably at @80, before you finish chilling. Or leave them in the cube if you no-chill. Strain off the hops or whirlpool and pour the wort off the trub before it goes in the FV.

Dry hopping is another story. Plenty about that on old threads.


----------



## Brendans8 (9/7/16)

Thanks buddy!


----------

